# Transformatori >  Noveerteejiet baroklja sheemu

## habitbraker

Jau sen gribeeju labarotorijas barokli ar reguleejamu straavu un spriegumu + LCD displejs
Taakaa man jau ir trafs,lcd,pic, tranji,opampi, uc, vajag tik atbilstosha sheema.

Atradu shaadas: 
http://www.microsyl.com/projects/pow...rsupplysch.pdf
un
http://www.national.com/an/LB/LB-28.pdf

Tad nu peec piemeera salipinaaju savu:




Izmantoju ZXCT1081 high side straavas monitoru. Vinjs aaraa dod spriegumu pret zemi proporcionaalu straavai.
Izmantoju LM4040 sprieguma referenci(IC3,2).
Meeru spriegumu ar PIC 4 vietaas - izejas spriegums, izejas straava, uzstaadiitais straavas limits, uzstaadiitais spriegums.
Ar R10 uzstaaadiishu IC2 straavu visstabilaakaijam staavoklim,
Ar R8 to pashu IC3.
Ar R11 iereguleshu pastiprinaajumu, kjipa max izejas spriegumu iereguleeshu.

Straavu un spriegumu reguleeshu attieciigi ar R16 un R19
Ar R9 iestaadiishu max izejas straavu

Izejas tranis TIP36

Varbuut kaadi ieteikumi, pirms pasuutu ref-diodi, straavas monitoru, un taisu plati?

----------


## habitbraker

aaa R16 ar r9 otraadi  ::

----------


## kaspich

kopa ar to U ref nevajag mega straavas gjeneratoru. katraa zinjaa, ne taadu - ar 2 pochiem.
izejas tranji straadaa kaa U atkaartotaajs, bet Tev vajadzeetu ar K>1
ok, ja liec ar K=1, tad izejnieku kopkolektora sleegumaa, ne kopemitera.
nu, un es liktu Imax ierobezhoshanu pashai izejas kaskaadei. jo visai tai banduurai ar OPampiem aizture buus oioioi..
tas I sensors - paarmudriita situaacija, bet. ok.

idejiski:
I ierobezhoshanu es taisiitu, nevis spiezhot ciet muti izejas kaskaadei, bet gan - samazinot U peedejaa OPampa iejaa.taa viss straadaas korektaak, nevis U reguleeshanas OPamps aizies offsetaa. veel - es netaisiitu I ierobezhoshanas OPampam bezgaliigu pastiprinaajumu. nebuus stabils taads pasaakums. es taisiitu idejiski taa, lai I pieaug par 1..2..5..10%, ja U jaanospiezh liidz 0.
ja izejas tranji [jaudas zinjaa ljauj] - tas straadaas korektaak. ja neljauj - liec vairaakus paraleeli tos TIP35/36.
un, ja nu pavisam kruta - var papildus kriitosu I liikni piemudriit [lai iisaa gadiijumaa viss nekuraas uz Pmax]. bet - taa jau opcija.

----------


## habitbraker

Paldies par ieteikumiem!  :: 
Izlasiiju no saakuma to pirmo rindkopu - jaa laikam ar tiem pochiem paarspiileeju, taas diodes jau buus pietiekami krutas.
Nu taadu sleegumu izveeleejos, jo jau meetaajas tas pnp tip36 tranis(vairaaki)
Ko saki par shaadu I ierobezoshanu izejniekiem? Tagad tik sanaak 2 jaudas R virknee.  Nez to straavas sensoru var sleegt uz R8?



Par otro rindkopu - man liekas laba ideja, par to U smazinaashanu OP ieejaa. Buus jaapastuko, kaa to izdariit. 
Un taa opcija ir foldback current limit, vai kautko jaucu?

----------


## kaspich

tam jaunpievienotajam tranim baazes kjeedee [virknee] noteikti kaadus 100ohm.
un reekjinies, ka Tu zaudee [deelj K=1] ntos voltus [OPampa izejas U, Ube tranjiem, Ur, u.c.].
un kopemitera sleegumaa zudiis aatrums [ok, shoreiz, varbuut - nav tas kritiskaakais].

es piedaavaaju pamainit pirmsizejas tranja sleegumu, lai izspiestu kaut K=2. tad buutu jeega no taa kopemitera. 

liec pirmsizjeju pnp, to shunta R - paarcel uz E kjeedi [pie plusa], un izmanto kaa dalju no R14.

p.s. protams, peec katra pocha sliidkontakta R pret gnd, RD kjeedi filtram/pluudenam reguleejumam, troksnju samazinaashanai,
izejas OPamapam diodi atpakaljsaitee, lai OPamps nemocaas ar negatiivu U izeja; U6 taads paarmudriits, arii - R baazes kjeedes, D atpakaljsaitee;
U3 noshuntee ar C

----------


## habitbraker

tnx  ::  Tikai daaaudz jautaajumi

Par tiem izejas tranju sleegumiem sajuka galva. Sapratu, ka man tas tranju paaris kopaa traadaa, kaa npn tranis, iesleegts kaa U atkaartotaajs, K=1. 
Tik atseviskji Izejas pnp tranis sanaak iesleegts KE sleegumaa? (slodze kolektora kjeedee?). Kaapeec tad daudzos audio pasttuzhos izmanto taadu sleegumu?

Bet vai tad man atliek arii kaads cits variants, ja gribu izmantot PNP trani, Uin pozitiivu,izeju pret masu..? 




> es piedaavaaju pamainit pirmsizejas tranja sleegumu, lai izspiestu kaut K=2. tad buutu jeega no taa kopemitera. 
> 
> liec pirmsizjeju pnp, to shunta R - paarcel uz E kjeedi [pie plusa], un izmanto kaa dalju no R14.


 
IIsti nerubiiju ::  Kur tas K=2 veidojas? Kaa jaasleedz

----------


## kaspich

nu, K=2 Tu dabuutu, ja pirmsizejas tranim E sleegtu pie R dalitaaja. viens R dalitaaja gals pie gnd, otrs pie izejas. abas R=100ohm, piemeeram, 2W. pie viena sanaaktu automaatiska minimaalaa slodze [kas gan MCU buutu jaatreekjina, vai shunts jaaiesleedz taa, ali sho ignoree].

tas, ko piedaavaaju jau ieprieksh: paarsleedz ari pirmsizjeas trani uz pnp, kaa E atkaartotaaju, vadi abu kaskaadi I rezhiinaa.

skanjas ampos - viduveejos sleedz. kvalitatiivos kopemitera sleegumu izejaa neizmanto.

starp citu - izejas U meerishanas kjeede veido no Uout atkariigu I, kas Tev buus jaatreekjina.
un - bez kaut kaadas minimaalaas ieksheejaas slodzes [kaut 5% apmeeraa no Imax] barotaajs buus ar ljoti lielu Rout pat pie nieciigaam impulsveida slodzeem.. ja gribi normaalu barotaaju, taisi divtaktu izeju. sanaaks prakstiski skanjas amps  ::

----------


## habitbraker

aa kjipa kaa sheit http://sound.westhost.com/articles/cmpd-vs-darl.htm figure 8? 

Protams, ka gribu normaalu. Njemshu veeraa tavus ieteikumus  ::

----------


## kaspich

jap. jap. jap. 8. ir pa teemu.

----------


## habitbraker

Labi, Atradaas arii npn izejnieki - divi mjl21194. Taatad ir iespeejams sasleegt arii npn darlingtonu, izejas trani KK sleegumaa. Vai arii njemt to sleegumu ar pastiprinaajumu.
Pie kura palikt?

----------


## kaspich

> Labi, Atradaas arii npn izejnieki - divi mjl21194. Taatad ir iespeejams sasleegt arii npn darlingtonu, izejas trani KK sleegumaa. Vai arii njemt to sleegumu ar pastiprinaajumu.
> Pie kura palikt?


 nu, ja Tev buutu kaads aatrs pusjaudiigs pnp, tad to varetu likt pirmsizejaa kopemitera sleegumaa, bet izejnieku kopkolektora sleegumaa. taa Tu dabuutu gan pastiprinaajumu, gan arii saliidzinoshi ok maksimaalo Uout/U izmantoshanu.
otrajaa vietaa es liktu to ar K=2, pnp Darlingtona kopiju 3.vietaa deelj maza U izmantoshanas koeficienta.
veel kas: ja Tev ir npn [kopkolektora sleegumaa], vari mieriigaka barot no nestabilizeeta avota - baroshanas snjaga daudz mazaak lidiis izejaa [buus labaaks PSRR].

----------


## habitbraker

Nu sapratu, ka taa jaasleedz : liels pastiprinaajums, izejaa KK, tikai izeja sanaak inverteeta - taapeec saite jaasleedz pie OP neinverteejoshaas


spicee itkaa straadaa, izejaa liidz 95% no Uin

----------


## habitbraker

Un es pareizi domaaju?:  Uoutput_max = Uin-Imax*Rshunta-(MJL Upiesaatinaajuma)?


UPDATE: Pie shii vareetu palikt?

----------


## kaspich

vot, kaut kas tuvaak!  :: 
veel - pastiprinaajumu peec U [buus stabilaaks] tiem tranjiem vari nomest, pirmsizejas tranim starp B un E ielodeejot R, kaadu 1/10 no R, kas virknee uz OPampu.
linearitaati var uzlabot - shai mazaakajai R virknee tranja PN paareju [trani kaa diodi: B ar C kopaa sasleedzot].

----------


## habitbraker

Tiks dariits  ::  
Un vienu lietu atklaaju - taa sheema straadaa min slodzi ap 10ohm (!!). Iezemeejot R8 apakshu, probleema pazuud...

----------


## kaspich

pag, a kas notika, ja samazinaaja to Rslodzes?
p.s. R7 liec mazaaku. citaadi I neizcels. tb, izejaa [piemeram] vajag 5A
skati darasheet, grafikus h21. tipiski h21 izejniekam buus virs 20, taatad baazes I vismaz 250mA.
pirmsizejas tranim njem h21 ne vairaak par 50 [reaalais, pie dazhaadaam Ic], taadad Ib vajadzes vismaz 5mA [njem ar dubultu rezervi, dalja I azies R daliitaajaa]. bet Tev caur 10K sanaak kaadi 1..2mA tikai.. baigi uz robezhas/par maz.

----------


## habitbraker

Nu virs 5omiem viss shacee ar to 10k, bet jaa, buus jaapanjem mazaaks, lai ir rezerve.

Tikko pameegjinaaju tavu ieteikumu - uzliku to R starp B un E draiverim un pareejaa sheema taada, kaa bildiitee (neko neiezemeeju) -  viss straadaa, ka prieks arii ar mazaam slodzeem. :: 

jap - samazinaaju OP izejas R uz 2k2 (Un attieciigi BE R) -nu pie daudz mazaakiem Rload straadaa.

----------


## habitbraker

Tad nu izdariiju nelielaas izmainjas un nonaacu pie shaadas:


Izmainiita izejas pakaape,
I kontroles OP tagad kontrolee Voltage OP input spriegumu nevis izejas pakaapi,
R starp pochu izvadu un zemi, cik saprotu droshiibai.
Relejs, varees atsleegt izeju ar push podzinju, kaa arii atsleedzot 220V, izeja tiks atsleegta, kaa arii iesleedzot, izeja iesleegsies ar aizturi.
Atbilstoshi AC klaatbuutnes detekteehanas kjeediite.


Pie shaadas vareetu palikt? ::

----------


## kaspich

nu jau pat pa fikso nav kur piesieties  :: 
ok, kadi Tev izeejas/ieejas spriegumi, izejas straava buus? ar vienu trani izejaa pietiks?

----------


## habitbraker

Izejas U buus liidz 25V un I liidz 2A. Ikdienaa pat par 0.5 A vairaak nevajag. Es domaaju, ka ar vienu 16A trani vajadzeetu pietikt.

Pamazaam taisiishu plati. Un digitaalo dalju

----------


## kaspich

nu, taatad - baroshanas U buus vismaz 30V, pareizi?
taatad, sliktaakajaa scenaarijaa uz reguleejosho tranzistoru kritiis: 30V*2A. 60W.
tagad njem veeraa, ka shaada jauda tranzistoram jaatur pie Tc vismaz 75oC, ne mazaak.
ja izmanto TIP35/36 liimenja tranjus TO247 korpusaa.. uz robezhas. nekas mazjaudiigaaks nederees.
es teiktu - vismaz 2 gab. paraleeli. jo, ja saaksi rekjinaat termaalaas lietas, un panjemsi kaut 0.5oC uz 1W starp case/sink.. buus veel 30oC klaat. kaut kaadas starplikas [iznjemot beriiliju] atkriit..

----------


## habitbraker

Nu njemshu MJL21194(TO–3PBL), kam pie 25oC max jauda ir 200W. TIPam tik 125W. Vaitad nebuus gana? Starplikas nav paredzeetas.

----------


## kaspich

nu, tiktiktikkko.
pareekjini.
Rt no junction uz case=0.7, taatad junction to sink buus VISMAZ 1.0 [ideaali puleets, super termo pasta].
taatad, uz shiis paarejas pie 60W kritiis 60oC. ja Tsink=75oC [normaala T radiatoram], tad Tj=75+60=135oC.
paskatam formulu: kritums pa 1.4W/oC, tb, pie [135-25]=110oC virs 25oC paliek.. paliek nekas. teoreetiskie 60W. 
respektiivi - pat ne 10% rezerve. nerunaajot par - vasara, 2.5A 2.0 vietaa, +10% Uin, pulsacijas, u.t.t.
drosh tas pasakums nebuus. es teiktu: 2gab.

p.s.  normaals SOA nav atteelots, bet peec 1sec grafika formas: pie tiem Tj=135oC tranis 2A pie 30V vairs neturees. diemzheel.

----------


## habitbraker

AAA taatad taatad virs 25oC max_pielaujamaa P kriit ar 1.43W/K. Tad, ja Tj=135oC, max pieljaujamaa jauda nebuus 200-110*1.43=tikai 43W??

----------


## kaspich

tieshi taa!

piedevaam: shie W ir noraadiiti pie maziem Uce un lielaam Ic.
Tavaa gadiijumaa situaacija ir/buus nepatiikamaaka:
Uce ir salidzinoshi paliels. skati SOA [1 sekundes] pie 25oC: pie 30V tur 8A [taatad, 240W, kas ir mazaak, kaa, piemeeram, 16A un 16V, un deelj Icpeak - starpiiba veel 2..3 reiz lielaaka].
ja konkreetos apstakljos P ir nokritusies 5X [no 200W uz 40W], tad Ic no 8A ir nokritis liidz 1.6A.. un tas ir uz 1 sekundi.

----------


## habitbraker

Ok,  nu kaa reiz ir tieshi 2 tranji. Bet tad laikam emiteros, kaadi 0.1omi jaaieliek?

----------


## kaspich

jaa, nu kaut ko vajag. pie 0.1ohm kritiis 100mV pie Ic=2A kopeejais. ja labi piemekleesi peec Ube, derees. es gan liktu bisku vairaak: vismaz kaadus 0.22ohm. tad buutu 200mV uz trani..

----------


## habitbraker

Nu piemekleeshana diemezheel nesanaaks  ::  Likshu tad tos 0.22R

ps. Uz atseviskjiem radiatoriem jau nedriikst likt?

----------


## habitbraker

> piedevaam: shie W ir noraadiiti pie maziem Uce un lielaam Ic.
> Tavaa gadiijumaa situaacija ir/buus nepatiikamaaka:
> Uce ir salidzinoshi paliels. skati SOA [1 sekundes] pie 25oC: pie 30V tur 8A [taatad, 240W, kas ir mazaak, kaa, piemeeram, 16A un 16V, un deelj Icpeak - starpiiba veel 2..3 reiz lielaaka].
> ja konkreetos apstakljos P ir nokritusies 5X [no 200W uz 40W], tad Ic no 8A ir nokritis liidz 1.6A.. un tas ir uz 1 sekundi.


 Skaidrs. Un es pat netaisiijos skatiities/saprast tos grafikus  ::

----------


## kaspich

labak uz kopeeja radiatora - mazaaka iespeeja, ka 'ieskriesies' kaads no tiem 2.

----------


## habitbraker

Tnx par ieteikumiem!  :: 
 Veel aatrumaa - tam straavas sensoram rekomendeetais ieejas spriegums ir no 0-150mV. Pie 2A vajadzeetu 0.075R. Gribas preciizus un stabilus - doma ir likt divus shaadus paraleeli http://lv.farnell.com/jsp/search/pro...sp?sku=1107450. Tad jautaajums - driikst vinjus lodeet zem plates, ja vinju P=4W un max kritiis 0.3W?

----------


## kaspich

uz katru pinu tapat kaadu 1cm2 dzeseeshanas laukumu atveeli. tad buus ok.

----------


## habitbraker

Labi, taa dariishu  ::

----------


## habitbraker

Pcb: 
 ::

----------


## Jurkins

Klau, tas PCB ir ar "ērgli" taisīts? Es līdz šim visu esmu ar roku zīmējis, aizvakar iemēģināju "ērgli", savilku shēmu, nospiedu auto, un šis man salika visus elementus rindā un savilka baigo mežu apkārt  ::  Elementus ir jāizvieto pašam vai jāraksta tās design rules? Šodien vakarā laikam jāsāk ar "helpu".

----------


## kaspich

nuu. vnk pa smuko! kaifs! te var tikai slaveet!

vienigaa lieta, ko es daritu/daru parasti:
IC baroshanaam [shajaa/pashu beigu stadijaa] sakabinu blokjeejoshos C pret zemi. tb, atrodam baroshanas shinaam taalakos [no barotaaja] galus un 0.47uF pret gnd. gnd Tev kaa poligons - domaaju, nekaadas probleemas. bet citaadi - super! es te redzu gan sajeegu, gan rokrakstu.

----------


## habitbraker

Jap, Eagle.

Vinjs samet chupaa, un ar dzelteniem vadiniem savieno peec sheemas, kur sanaak taisnaak. Elementi pasham jaizvieto un pasham arii jaasavieno, jo tas auto diezgan dumjsh - baigi patiik jumperi  ::

----------


## habitbraker

> nuu. vnk pa smuko! kaifs! te var tikai slaveet!
> 
> vienigaa lieta, ko es daritu/daru parasti:
> IC baroshanaam [shajaa/pashu beigu stadijaa] sakabinu blokjeejoshos C pret zemi. tb, atrodam baroshanas shinaam taalakos [no barotaaja] galus un 0.47uF pret gnd. gnd Tev kaa poligons - domaaju, nekaadas probleemas. bet citaadi - super! es te redzu gan sajeegu, gan rokrakstu.


 Nu paldies! Nu naacaas palauziit galva...

----------


## kaspich

> Klau, tas PCB ir ar "ērgli" taisīts? Es līdz šim visu esmu ar roku zīmējis, aizvakar iemēģināju "ērgli", savilku shēmu, nospiedu auto, un šis man salika visus elementus rindā un savilka baigo mežu apkārt  Elementus ir jāizvieto pašam vai jāraksta tās design rules? Šodien vakarā laikam jāsāk ar "helpu".


 krutie dzeki liek elementus manuaali. un arii celjus velk manuaali :P
es vecajam pcad atlauju savilkt iisos/lokaalos celinjus, tad rauju autoroute nost, paarejo - manuaali. autoplace es pat nekad meegjinaajis neesmu..

----------


## JDat

Nu, arī iesācēji līdzigi dara. Ērgli nemēģināju, bet īsos celiņus atļauju  salikt automātam. Detaļas gan visas no rokas sastumdu tā kā man patīk. Pilnīgi no rokas celiņus nezīmēju. Man pietiek ar 90 un 45 grādu lauzieniem pagaidām. Ir makslinieki kas zīme katra celiņa liekuma leņķi no rokas.

----------


## kaspich

> Nu, arī iesācēji līdzigi dara. Ērgli nemēģināju, bet īsos celiņus atļauju  salikt automātam. Detaļas gan visas no rokas sastumdu tā kā man patīk. Pilnīgi no rokas celiņus nezīmēju. Man pietiek ar 90 un 45 grādu lauzieniem pagaidām. Ir makslinieki kas zīme katra celiņa liekuma leņķi no rokas.


 nu vot, kaa kuram patiik: es arii 45/90 izmantoju, ir kas [logjikas plateem] tikai 90 graadus izmanto. ir, kam patiik liektie sturi.
tas arii ir katra Rokraksts.

----------


## Jurkins

Nu ja, par gaumēm nestrīdas. Man arī patīk 45 un 90, līkumus nekad neesmu zīmējis.

----------


## JDat

offtopic: līkumi tas jau uz hiendistiem velk...

----------


## arnis

habit --- luuk arii mani labie vaardi par tavu veikumu  ::  Smuka plate  ::  Galvenais to lietu norealizeet liidz galam  ::  Eagle --- forshss softs  ::  Vairaak taadu smuku plashu un projektu
Jurkins ar autofunkciju gan mani mazliet uzjautrinaaja, bet vinjam piedodams  ::   ::

----------


## Jurkins

::  Nē nu es biju domājis, ka šis kaut saliks tos elementus apmēram kā ir shēmā, tipa diffpakāpi vienā pusē, izejniekus otrā, a bet šis smuki sakrauj čupā rezistorus tad kondensatorus un tad tranzistorus. Kārtības mīlestība, bļin!

----------


## kaspich

> Nē nu es biju domājis, ka šis kaut saliks tos elementus apmēram kā ir shēmā, tipa diffpakāpi vienā pusē, izejniekus otrā, a bet šis smuki sakrauj čupā rezistorus tad kondensatorus un tad tranzistorus. Kārtības mīlestība, bļin!


 aa, nee, tur kaut kas nav kaa vajag. pcad taa sakrauj PIRMS auto pleisera. tas ir pccaps izvietojums. tb, tikai elementi [izmantotie]+netlists. taalaak pcplace [jeb analogs eagle] saak tos izvietot, censhoties minimizeet traces.

----------


## Jurkins

Jālasa helps. Protams, ka galīgi neuzticētos autoizvietotājam.
Bet autora plate ir skaista. Es arvien nevaru tikt vaļā no vecās slimības - toreiz, kad tekstolīts bija deficīts, visu centāmies saspiest līdz nelabumam.

----------


## tornislv

... rūtiņlapā neviens līniju krustpunkts bez urbuma nedrīkstēja būt  ::

----------


## Jurkins

> ... rūtiņlapā neviens līniju krustpunkts bez urbuma nedrīkstēja būt


 Absolūti precīzi.

----------


## habitbraker

> nee, Rdson mainiit nee, lai straada atsleegas rezjhiimaa. vnk lielaakas R shuntam komuteet paraleeli mazaakas R shuntu. 
> piemeeram, 0.5 un 10 ohm.
> tad tam 0.5 ohm jasameklee mosfet ar rdson zem 1..2% no shunta R, t.i. ap 5..10mOhm..


 Paldies. Taatad taisu ar paarsleedzamu shuntu. Meegjinaashu sagremot un izveidot sheemu.  ::

----------


## kaspich

es bi njemtu ko shaadu:
http://lv.farnell.com/jsp/search/bro...D2020%2B204245
tb, ar p kanaalu. ko var vadiit [caur vienu kopemitera npn] pa tiesho no MCU.
tikai stabilitroninju gate jaauzliek.. paaris pretestiibinjas, un.. viss..

----------


## habitbraker

Ok, likshu grozaa.

Taa vareetu?

----------


## kaspich

tieshi taa!

----------


## habitbraker

Tikai tagad, kad ir divi diapazoni, vajadzees paarsleegt referenci straavas kontroles opampam, lai paliktu uzstaadiitaa straava. 
Hmm, tomeeer laikam vajadzees to Microchip poci njemt, lai automaatiski vareetu paarsleegt. 
Tikai paarsleedzoties dipazonam, ljoti preciizi nepaliks ieprieksh uzstaadiitais I limits, jo tiem pochiem jau tik 256 solji...

----------


## kaspich

> Tikai tagad, kad ir divi diapazoni, vajadzees paarsleegt referenci straavas kontroles opampam, lai paliktu uzstaadiitaa straava. 
> Hmm, tomeeer laikam vajadzees to Microchip poci njemt, lai automaatiski vareetu paarsleegt. 
> Tikai paarsleedzoties dipazonam, ljoti preciizi nepaliks ieprieksh uzstaadiitais I limits, jo tiem pochiem jau tik 256 solji...


 nu, paskati vieniigi, kas notiek ar precizitaati, linearitaati taam R matricaam. vienkaarshajaa variantaa - Tu jau vari taadu pashu atsleedzinju ieslegt I meeriishanas OPampam ooc kjeede [kas pret zemi]. kaa piesleedz zemomiigo shuntu, samazina ari to atpakaljsaites R.
papildus sanak tikai 1 gab. R un 1 mosfetinjsh.

----------


## habitbraker

Nav briinums, ka multimetri ar straavas autorange nav iipashi izplatiiti...
Itkaa nonaacu pie shii:


Tas pa kreisi ir eletroniskais toggle sleedziitis. Kad piesleegts augstomiigais shunts(atsleeegts zemomiigais), Const I opamps(IC5)sho izmainju neredz, jo I sensora Uout tiek sadaliits tik reizhu par cik shunta R pieeaug..  Tajaa pashaa laikaa I sensora gains nemainaas un ADC redz daudz lielaaku izmainju(tik reizhu cik shunts pieeauga) pie mazaam I izmainjaam.

Tagad probleema - kaa zinaat, kad shunts jaapaarsleedz? Un to vajag dariit aatri - ja nu I strauji uzaug no 1mA-2A piemeeram? Ja zemomiigais shunts netiks piesleegts, tas augstomiigais vienk nodegs. Skatiit un saliidzinaat I sensora Uout neder, jo max uout ir abos diapazona galos. Veel - kas notiks, ja toggle sleedzis un mosfets netiks iesleegti/izssleegti reizee, bet gan ar aizturi?

----------


## kaspich

nu, pag. 
Iout paredzeeto veertiibu var paarsniegt tikai tad, ja I ierobezhoshana nepaspeej laikaa nostraadat, jeb jaaizlaadee izejas C, pareizi?
taadam gadiijumam noshuntee shuntu ar diodi paraleeli. normala darba rezhiimaa diode=ciet, pasakumu neietekmee.. 
tas, kaa es redzu- Tev ir sleedziitis. 5..200mA; 50..2000mA, kaut kaa taa. ja gribi, paarsledz no MCU. 
manupraat, nav jeegas/sakariigi to shuntu un K sleegaat po faktu. jaasleegaa peec Iparedzeetaa.. tad ari atkriit visas probleemas ar aizturem, paarejas procesiem, u.t.t.

----------


## habitbraker

Nu es biju domaajis taa - piemeeram pluust 10mA. Zemomiigais shunts ir off. Tad peekshnji Iout pieeeaug uz 1A (nezinu, Piesledzzu Rload 2ohmi) Taksh to zemoomiigo es nepaspeeshu piesleegt tik aatri un viss ampeers ies cauri augstomiigajam shuntam. It iipashi, ja es ar mcu sleegshu. 

Un iisti nezinu, peec kaa noteikt to briidi, KAD paarsleegt

IIsti nesapratu to Iparedzeeto. Ja nepaarsleegs iistajaa briidii, tad vissa straavas ierobezoshana nestraadaas.

----------


## kaspich

pag. Tev ir Imax uzstadiishana. ar poci. un ir I ierobezhoshanas uzstadiishanas sledzis. ja esi uzlicis Imax=50mA [un izvleejies jutiigo diapazonu], tad kaa I var sasniegt 1A? tikai uz iiso briiidi, kameer nostraada aizsardziiba [desmiti us]. tam laika briidim - diode paraleeli shuntam.

----------


## habitbraker

Ok likshu diodi, tad taa viena probllema atkriit.

Bet kaa es varu zinaat, kad jaapaarsleedz diapazoni? Peec kaa skatiities?

----------


## kaspich

pag, Tev I ierobezhoshana tiek uzstaadiita ar poci? Imax. pareizi? nu, tad arii pats nosaki, kad buus kaads diapazons.

----------


## habitbraker

ui biju neuzmaniigs  ::  
Paldies!

----------


## habitbraker

Aaa nee. Bet ar poci jau es iestaadiishu Imax. Kaa no taa var noteikt, ka diapazons jaapaarsleedz? Diapazons jau jaapaarsleedz peec pluustoshaas stravas.


Aaa nee sorry straavu tak varu meeriit uz I opampa otras ieejas(nevis pocha). Likshu komparatoru, lai mcu nebuutu par to jauztraucas, par to zinjos izmainjas paartraukums

----------


## kaspich

tas, ko es piedaavaaju - atseviskjs sleedziitis diapazonu paasleegshanai.
ok, Tu taisi automaatiski, pienjemsim.
reguleesi I ar poci. kaa Tu domaa, pie Imax=2A, Tu ar parastu poci vareesi normaali reguleet 20..25..40..65mA?
domaaju, nee. 
taapat kaa U, piemeeram, 12.10..12.15..12.25V [ja taada vajadziiba buutu].
taapeec ir leetie barotaaji ar 2 pochiem [rupji/smalki], ir diapazoni.

ja gribi/gribeeji pa kruto, tad ir jaapaarbuuvee sheema/ideja.

1. pochu vietaa padaasaas rotary enkoderi;
2. MCU izvada uz indikatora uzstaadiito veertiibu;
3. taa tiek novadiita uz DAC

ja Tu turpini vienakarsho variantu, es meegjinu paskaidrot: komparators jaapaarsleedz nevis peec reaalaas I, bet peec uzstaadiitaas.
un tam ir daudz iemeslu. un INT te globaali nepaliidzees - tieshi vissvariigaakajaa briidii, kad [peeksnji] mainas I, Tu kaut ko slegaa [attieciigi, ir kaut kaads aklais briidis, paarejas procesi, u.t.t.].

----------


## habitbraker

Nu vispaar ja taa padomaa, buus pagruuti iereguleet smalkus mA ar manu pashreizeejo variantu.
U reguleeshanai likshu 10turn poci, Varbuut I arii jaaliek?

Mjaa tas krutais variants - nu nevajadzeeja piemineet, protams, ka gribas pa kruto  ::  Tikai tas prasiistu daaudz papildu laiku(prieksh manis, jo enkoderus un dac neesmu apguvis) un izmaksas pieaugtu.. Bet padomashu

Jaa, gribu automaatisku to paarsleegshanos - un jaa, mani ieprieksheejie jautaajumi arii bija par "aklo briidi" utt, kad I strauji pieeaug/samazinaas. 

Ar INT biju domaajis - komparators paarsleedz to diapazonu elektroniski, bet ar int zinjo mcu, ka indikatoru/adc scaling arii jaapaarsleedz. Tas itkaa samazinaatu aiztures un aklos briizhus....
Labi vareetu likt peec uzstaadiitaas - bet ja nu piemeeram man uzstaadiits ir 1A(ir nejuutiiagais diap) bet pluust 10mA un es gribu redzeet preciizus tos mA?

----------


## kaspich

nu, skaties, kaa buus ar to 10turn.
es [savam] liktu vnk log poci. gan U, gan I. un I - 2 diapazonus.

normaalai [99.9999%] konstrukcijai ir aktuaalas U pielaides %tos, pareizi? taapat kaa I pielaides. taatad - log pocis un log prasiibas precizitaatei.
no shii seko - 10turn pocis tikai apgruutinaas darbu. ar muuzhiigo groziishanu.

ja Tev shis buutu kaa kaads references [ne baroshanas] avots - tad cita lieta. tad var buut vajadziiba peec 12.335V [man 20 gadu laikaa taada vajadziiba bijusi nav, bet, teoreetiski - var gadiities], un tad, savukaart, ir veerts MCU izmantot kaa Uref avotu [ar 24bit DAC], ar integratoriem, atdaliitajam zemeem, diff izejaam, u.c. bet, tas buus pavisam cits projekts..

p.s. ja gribi redzeet 10mA pie 2A skalas:
a) aizmirsti to shunta mikreni, tad shunts jaapaarcelj gnd kjeedee, jaaveido custom sheema;
b) jaaizmanto iipashi preciizie OPampi
c) jaaizmanto 20..24bit ADC
d) jaaizmanto atdaliitas zemes un izejas vadu kompensaacija [diff izeja]
e) parasti pochi uzstaadiishanai atkriit. njemam MCU+DAC
u.t.t.

----------


## habitbraker

Tu domaa I likt divis pochus course un fine? Nu taa man pavism negribeetos. 
nezinu...es pavisma neredzu probleemu 10turn pocha groziishanai. Ir tachu arii daudziem komerciaaliem barokljiem taadi. Ok I likshu log poci, sakaraa ar diviem diapazioniem.

Labi 24bit dac atstaashu citam projektam shoreiz  :: 

Tad palikshu pie varianta ar ejoshaas straavas meeriishanu un komparators elektroniski paarsleedz diapazonus,pie reizes zinojot mcu, ka jaapaarsleedz indikatora diap, lai nebuutu:




> Labi vareetu likt peec uzstaadiitaas - bet ja nu piemeeram man  uzstaadiits ir 1A(ir nejuutiiagais diap) bet pluust 10mA un es gribu  redzeet preciizus tos mA?

----------


## habitbraker

Pa briivdienaam nebiju slinks un paturpinaaju savu barokli - rezultaati ljoti apmierina.

Diapazonu sleegaashana straadaa ljoti labi, tikai naacaas paarcelt sleegaashanu peec uzstaadiitaas straavas, ne peec esoshaas, savaadaak paarsleegshanas briidii taa padariishana gjenereeja, nebija stabila. Kaa arii straavas ierobezoshanu vajadzeeja paarcelt pie izejas pakaapes baazeem, ne pie sprieguma opampa ieejaa, jo pie lielaam straavaam atkal gjenereeja.
Kaa arii naacaas pievienot nelielu pastiprinaajumu komparatotora izejaa(sekas - open-C izeja LM393  ::  ). 
Taatad ir ceriibas ieguut 1mA precizitaati diapazonaa 0-270mA....

----------


## habitbraker

Ko sakat (Kaspich?) par shaadu sheemu? Nu idejas zinjaa ?- 


Doma bija shuntu paarcelt uz apakshu un, lai patiesi buutu virknee ar slodzi(bez kluudaam). 
MOSFETS, lai nebuutu baazes straavas kluuda.
U1, Uref veido straavas avotu ar slodzi R_Uadj (Uref/R5). Taadeejaadi varu izmantot kopiigu U referenci spriegumam un straavas vadiibai(kas gan sanaak negatiiva, kas ir maza beeda). Straavas ierobezhoshana notiek dodot straavu caur D1, kaa rezultaataa Icaur R_Uadj samazinaas-Uout samazinaas, utt.
Ko sakat?

----------


## kaspich

> ... naacaas paarcelt sleegaashanu peec uzstaadiitaas straavas, ne peec esoshaas, savaadaak paarsleegshanas briidii taa padariishana gjenereeja, nebija stabila. ..


 vo, man paarliecianat neizdevaas, un konstrukcija Tev atriebaas  :: 
bet taa - pa solido!

----------


## kaspich

> Ko sakat (Kaspich?) par shaadu sheemu? Nu idejas zinjaa ?- 
>  2976
> 
> Doma bija shuntu paarcelt uz apakshu un, lai patiesi buutu virknee ar slodzi(bez kluudaam). 
> MOSFETS, lai nebuutu baazes straavas kluuda.
> U1, Uref veido straavas avotu ar slodzi R_Uadj (Uref/R5). Taadeejaadi varu izmantot kopiigu U referenci spriegumam un straavas vadiibai(kas gan sanaak negatiiva, kas ir maza beeda). Straavas ierobezhoshana notiek dodot straavu caur D1, kaa rezultaataa Icaur R_Uadj samazinaas-Uout samazinaas, utt.
> Ko sakat?


 Tu tur esi bisku paarmudriijis ar to gnd savienojumu, bt idejiski taa ari biezhi dara.
cita lieta, ka vari arii tik traki nemociiites.
panjem kaadu differential amplifier. ceeenas taadiem ir, saakot no paaris LVL, ar paardemit uV offsetu un ar lazeru trimmeti ieksheejie R.
piemeeram:
http://www.farnell.com/datasheets/608863.pdf

----------


## habitbraker

Vispaar jau esoshais straadaa tiiri labi, tik naacaas pcb sagraiziit, kaa arii ir lietas, ko tagad dariitu savaadaak(kas uz papiira likaas ok).
Taapeec saaku jaunu sheemu cilaat. Vispaar taa sheema laikam nebuus laba - sakaraa ar to negatiivo ref un I spriegumu, sarezgjiijaas visa meeriishana utt.. Tik pat labi ar mosfetu high pusee pluustu taa pati straava.

diff-amps jau kruts izskataas, bet vai tas pats http://www.farnell.com/datasheets/82750.pdf nebuus tomeer eertaaks (leetaaks,gain)


Te interesants baroklis top http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lg6oY...67FUAAAAAAACAA
Pat straaavas meeriishana liidz mikroampeeriem. Vinsh vispaar izmanto gan apakshaa, gan augshaa shuntus, atseviskji  ::

----------


## kaspich

par to linear shunta monitorinju - paskati minimum output voltage [par to jau vienreiz murgojaamies]..

----------


## habitbraker

Shoreiz laikam dariishu taa, liidziigi, kaa tajaa video - augshu meeriis tas I monitors, un peec taa arii straadaas straavas ierobezoshana, nekaaada sleegaashana, nekaadi analogie sleeszhi. Bet apakshaa buus augstomiigs shunts (10R) mazajaam straavaam, kuru iesleegs (atsleegs paraleelo mosfetu), kad pluudiis mazas I. (komparators skatiisies peec augsheejaa I monitora). Apakshu pastiprinaashu un inverteeshu ar kaadu krutaku opampu.  ::  

Un tas Linear I monitora min O/P voltage pie gain=10 ir ap 4mV(peec maniem meeriijumiem) - prieks 10mA precizitaates gana labi.

----------


## habitbraker

Mans naakamais baroklis - shoreiz nekaada shuntu paarsleeghshana (iesleegs tikai 0.1% augstomiigo mazaam straavaam - pilniigi neatkariigi). Shunti paarcelti apakshaa un U kritums tiek nokompenseets. Par to vai mosfetus izmantoshu, veel padomaashu
Vadiiba - elektroniska ar 12bit dac un aareejs 12bit adc. Baroshana uz atseviskas PCB buus.

----------


## habitbraker

Pamazaam taisaas PCB. Shii buus mana pirmaa divpuseejaa :

----------


## kaspich

pag, Tev tie liekie/caurejoshie caurumi taapeec, ka nebuus metalizaacijas?

----------


## habitbraker

Jaa, diemzheel trough hole plating nebuus, jo taisiishu pats.

----------


## habitbraker

Reku, ja vajag barot kaadu barokli ar vienu trafu un vajag lielaaku U  par nominaalu izejas tranju baazu/aizvaru vadiibai un negatiivu U  opampiem....

----------


## kaspich

protams, virknee ar C1 un C5 kaadas WW pretestiibas I ierobezhoshanai  ::

----------


## habitbraker

> protams, virknee ar C1 un C5 kaadas WW pretestiibas I ierobezhoshanai


 Nu jaa, tikai tad toch kaadiem 10-20ma max der.(bet kas muusdienaas maziem signaaliem jau ir diezgan daudz).

Kaspich, ceru, ka Tev nav nekas pretii, ja izmantoshu Tavu soft start? Sheit pcb baroklja baroklim ar Tavu soft start kriesajaa pusee. Shoreiz izdevaas bez neviena jumpera  ::

----------


## kaspich

man tikai prieks, ja kaadam noder mani mugojumi!  ::

----------


## habitbraker

Kaspich, shitaaa vareetu dariit (vienkaarshi pievienot papildus p-struktuuras trani uz negatiivo railu), lai ljautu straavai pluust iekshaa baroklii, kad tas buutu nepiecieshams? Simaa itkaa straadaa, testeejot ar +/- straavas avotu slodzee.

----------


## kaspich

nu jaa, vieniigi njem veeraa, ka tiem mosfet ir Ugs, lidz kuram Ids nepluudiis. tb, shis risinaajums straadaas B/C klasee. Tev dereetu kaadu Uoffset [kaa ampiem] kaskaadi ieviest, un iedziit pasaakumu AB klasee [vai pat A].

----------


## habitbraker

Jaa tieshaam! Pameegjinaaju nelielu Ugs bias- izejas U overshooti slodzes izmainjas briidii arii samazinaajaas no ap 10V liidz ap 0.5V!  ::  Pirms tam laikam bija tik liels overshoots deelj taa, ka opampam vajadzeeja izeju izmainiit par lielaku U, lai panaaktu pareizu Uiz...  ::

----------


## kaspich

tieshi taa. jo tajaa laikaa, kameer OPamps maina Uout, ir nekontroleejams staavoklis. no OPampa izejas uz barokja izeju spanis/taa dalja nenonaak. sanaak, ka OPampam jaattiista bezgaliigs U izmainju aatrums, lai overshoot noveerstu.
biezhi vien [parastajos barotaajos, pat bez divtaktu izejas] inzhenieri nenoveertee OPampu prasiibas. saliekot leetos OPampus, beigaas var sanaakt, ka uz DC atpakaljsaites pastiprinaajums milziigs, bet, piem., uz 1..10kHz.. jau = nieciigs [piem., 40dB]. 40dB ir knapas 100 reizes. ja veel PSRR un CMRR ir nekaads [uz taam frekvenceem]- viss ir slikti..

----------


## habitbraker

Shitaa divtaktu lieta ieintereseeja.... Vispaar varbuut no malas izskataas, ka es te kautko taisu, bet taa arii neuztaisu. Vienkaarshi radaas iespeeja(PCB projekteeshanaa) izveidot PCB (ar masku,t-hole plating,silk scr...) -taatad taisu savu barokli. 

Laikam shito(ar shito AB klases izeju) buus jaasamet uz fikso uz breadboard, jaapaskataas, kaa patiesiibaa izskataas...  ::

----------


## kaspich

paprovee gan  :: 
es tuvaakajaa laikaa [domaaju, naakoshnedeelj] beidzot salodeeshu savu 2taktu izeju:
http://bildez.lv/bildes/kaspich/hien...1328551970.png
man ir taa, ka tas - [apaksheejais] plecs speej izdot kaut kaadus 100mA [ar domu, ka buutu jaapietiek laba paarejas procesa nodroshinaashanai], un R emitera kjeedee izveeleets taads, ka tas pasaakums straadaa A klasee pie nominaalajaam jaudaam [liidz 5..10A].

----------


## habitbraker

Kaspich, nevari pastāstīt, kāpēc tāds jocīgs U1A/B sleegums? Ok saprotu, kaa matemaatiski straadaa, bet kaads labums  Kaapeec nevareeja ar vienu opampu iztikt?

----------


## kaspich

nu, njemam par piemeeru TL071 OPampu. mazs troksnis, u.t.t.
http://www.farnell.com/datasheets/1388881.pdf

paskati pastiprinaajuma liikni [figure 12].
pie 10kHz tam OPampam pastiprinaajums ir knapi 300 [tipiskais, min buus ap 100].
kas ir 100? nekas [tas veel - nenejmot veeraa faazu nobiidi].
te arii top skaidrs, ka pie straujaam Iout izmainjaam buus baigie overshooti/iekritieni [jeb - liels Rout, nieciigs DF].
mans meerkjis bija: joslaa liidz 10..20..50kHz dabuut pastiprinaajumu ar kaartu 100K [un, attieciigi, dzilju atpakaljsaiti]. augstaak - izejas C filtrs, kas nogaazh Z lejaa.

jaa, var jau nejmt superaatros OPampus, bet - tie biezhi ir nestabili/ar veelmi gjenereet uz extra augstaam F.

----------


## habitbraker

AAa, sadaliiji pastiprinaajumu uz diviem opampiem, lai nezuud bandwidth. Es te droshi vien dumus jautaajumus uzdodu  :: , bet kaapeec vajag tie 1k un 1Meg (R30-R33) rezistori? Taada kaa lokaalaa atpakaljsaite?

----------


## kaspich

nu jaa, celju augshaa bandwidth. lokaalaas obratkas: darba diapazonaa [pateicoties obratkaam] nodzenu faazu nobiides tuvu 0 graadiem [to miljardu pastiprinaajumu man galiigi nevajag - buus tikai iemesls nenoturiibai]. un ceru, ka ieguushu labaaku stabilitaati.

----------


## kaspich

p.s. te gan jaaskataas katra mezgla aizture. bet, OPampiem raksturiigi, ka pastiprinaajums dramatiski gaazhaas lejaa veel pie frekvenceem, kur small signal response lielu aiztures laiku neuzraada..

----------


## habitbraker

Nedaudz virzaas uz priekshu - salodeeju kondensatoru plati (kopaa 0.088F)
Taa man izskataas smagaa artileerija  ::

----------


## osscar

izskatās monstrīgi 500VA trafs. elektrolīti tur to strāvu ? ko tad baroši ar šo ?

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

> elektrolīti tur to strāvu ?


 Kāda nu tur strāva? Diez vai kāds ar skrūvgriezi uz īso liks.

----------


## osscar

nu cerams, ka neliks - ā un tur  laikam vairāk par 2 paralēli ..tad jau turēs  :: , bet nu 500VA šdas trafs jau ieslēdzot laikam ir maigāks par tora belzienu .

----------


## habitbraker

To trafu no veca UPS izraveeju.  :: 

Nu tiem maniem Samwha esot 5A max ripple current. MAn vinji ir 4 paraleeli.
Baroklja straava buus max 10.23A.  :: 

Ko baroshu? Preciizi nezinu - taa, kaa I un U ir reguleejami, tad pielietojums buus. Kautvai akji laadeeshu  ::  Varees arii skruuvgiezi likt klaat  ::

----------


## habitbraker

Buus kaspich soft starts arii  ::

----------


## karloslv

Tik ņem vērā, ka, 4 kondensatorus paralēli slēdzot, jau ir jāsāk domāt par celiņu pretestību. Ja taisngriezis pieslēgts vienā tādas virknes galā, kondensatori nebūt nestrādās vienādos režīmos. Parēķini, vai celiņu pretestība ir par kārtu mazāka par ESR.

----------


## habitbraker

Hmmm, nebiju taadas lietas reekjinaajis. Neatradu cik maniem C ir ESR. Vareetu buut kaads 1oms? Ja pienjem, ka manas plates Cu biezums ir 35um, tad starp taalaakajiem punktiem sanaak (peec shii http://circuitcalculator.com/wordpre...ce-calculator/) 0.3mili omi.. ok, ja divi celinji tad 0.6m
Domaaju, ka tik traki nav  ::

----------


## osscar

samwha bija kaut kur datu lapa , liekas tur bija ESR uzrādīts.  1oms liekas pa daudz...

----------


## habitbraker

Nez, atradu shaadu http://www.samwha.com/electric/product/list_pdf2/HE.pdf, par ESR neko nemana. Nu kaut 0.1ohms, taapat pa 3kaartaam vairaak sanaak.

----------


## karloslv

Kā tev sanāk 0,3 miliomi? Man tāda pretestība sanāk tikai pie L=25mm un platuma 40 mm. Tev tur tiešām tādi celiņi?  ::  Bet ja tev pasākums līdz 5A, tad par 0.1 omu droši vien nav lielu bažu, ja vien netaisi audio barokli.

----------


## habitbraker

Uj nokljuudiijos pa kaartu  - patiesiibaa sanaak 3miliomi pie L=100mm un  W=15mm.  ::

----------


## habitbraker

Beidzot, peec gadu ilgas tasiishanas baroklis ir gatavs  ::  

Bija diezgan liels chakars ar stabilitaates dabuushanu - dabuuju pie aktiivas slodzes stabilu, pie kapacitatiivas gjeneree un otraadi. tas pats gan U gan I rezhiimaa. Beigaas jau piedabuuju kluseet visaas kombinaacijaas. Megjinaaju itkaa simuleet un skatiit, lai cilpas pastiprinaajumam pie 0dB nebuutu preteeja faaze, bet nu paaraak daudz mainiigie (dazhaadi opampi, tranji), lai straadaatu praksee. Nez, varbuut kaads var ar savu pieredzi padaliities shaadu negatiivas saites sisteemu kompenseeshanaa...

Ieliktu sheemu, bet tad jaaziimee, jo pirms pusgada uzziimeetaa vairs nav pieejama. Iisumaa - pieci mosfeti paraleeli, U un I opampi invertora sleegumos (Ucm = 0 ), izeja slogota ar 200mA straavas avotu, kas pieskjir baroklim speeju laadeet aaraa kapacitatiivas slodzes, ka arii izejas tranji vienmeer kaujas gataviibaa. U un I veertiibas tiek iestatiitas ar diviem DAC un I tiek nolasiita ar aareeju 12bit ADC. Digitaalaa dalja (taas izstraade) gan sanaaca necereeti gludi. MCU - pIC16f887, lcd indikators, chetras pogas, mehaaniskais enkoders, temp sensors uz radiatora temp monitoreeshanai un mana miiljaakaa funkcija - slodzes piesleegsnana/atsleegsana ar releju. Veel pieliku U meeriishanu peec releja, lai, ja vajag, barokli var izmantot kaa aareeja U meeriitaaju. Bija visaadas idejas PC intefeisu pievienot, bet shoreiz atmetu ar roku, jo taa jau muuzhiigi vareetu taisiit to barokli. 

Tagad vismaz nebuus sirdsapzinjas paarmetumi par kaarteejo pusiesaakto ieriici  :: 

Shaadi izskataas baroklja iekshas. Nedaudz var redzeet arii prieksheejo paneli:

----------

